# My new future dog breed. 🤨🧐



## Yellow (Sep 24, 2018)

I had to look the breed up.  I think you made a great choice. Two years is a long wait, but in the meantime you can do a lot of research and be ready for your puppy. Good luck


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

That's great, Fenris. How is school going? I've been seeing you around here more often lately.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Yellow said:


> I had to look the breed up.  I think you made a great choice. Two years is a long wait, but in the meantime you can do a lot of research and be ready for your puppy. Good luck


Yeah, it's not very popular at all and a lot of people think it's a Doberman. Yeah, I plan to do a lot of research and planning. Thank you!


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Liz said:


> That's great, Fenris. How is school going? I've been seeing you around here more often lately.


There's somethings that are really easy to understand, and than there are things where I hit a wall at.


----------



## Silverbelle (Mar 24, 2020)

__





One in a Lifetime Dog “Gideon” – American Beauceron Club







beauce.org





I was tempted at one time in my life to get a Beauceron simply because of meeting this dog, Gideon. Saw him at a show in Washington State and was mesmerized by him.
I ended up getting a Doberman. Gideon was special, but never did see another one to equal him in looks or temperament. Not to say there aren't others like him, but
for other reason went with a working dog rather than herding type.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Silverbelle said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is incredible that you met him! I read that article and teared up some. I wonder how his offspring are. I love Dobermans too.


----------



## Silverbelle (Mar 24, 2020)

I have wondered the same thing about his offspring, if there are any. Had a show cluster here this month and of course I had to go check out the Beauceron's. I will forever be haunted by the breed after seeing Gideon. I just can't find his type or charisma in the ones I am currently seeing in the ring. But, Gideon didn't start out as being a show dog, so they are probably out there with searching the right breeder. His temperament aside, his conformation and attitude as you can see in photos were outstanding.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Silverbelle said:


> I have wondered the same thing about his offspring, if there are any. Had a show cluster here this month and of course I had to go check out the Beauceron's. I will forever be haunted by the breed after seeing Gideon. I just can't find his type or charisma in the ones I am currently seeing in the ring. But, Gideon didn't start out as being a show dog, so they are probably out there with searching the right breeder. His temperament aside, his conformation and attitude as you can see in photos were outstanding.


There are Beaucerons here in Washington?! I have to see them! I just have to get my second covid shot. He seemed like the best of his breed to me. I think they are searching for the right breeder too.


----------

